# Read the labels.



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Been having a helluva time soldering the new lead free CxPEX adapters with the UPC mandated water soluble flux.

Finally bought a new tub of No-Korrode Aqua Flux -- The old one(bought it 5 or 6 years ago) wasn't empty, not even close; It fell off a ladder yesterday and shattered.

Anyway, the new tub had a sticker on the lid saying it wasn't to be used with 'Eco-Brass'.

Do you see where I'm going with this?

I made the connection -- Eco-Brass, helluva time soldering, not to be used with. . . .

Anyhow -- I'm hoping somebody else has already made the connection and has some flux recommendations.

The recommendation must be water soluble, btw.

Thanks.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe there Is another thread here regarding the same issue I'll try to find it and post a link.

Here's the link 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=14692&referrerid=7396


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I believe there Is another thread here regarding the same issue I'll try to find it and post a link.
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=14692&referrerid=7396



---whoosh----->

Yeah.

In case you didn't notice, I participated in that thread.

Now, what I would really like is a water soluble alternative to my current water soluble flux that is 'Eco-Brass' friendly.

If you can't help with that, then kindly shut the fuque up.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> ---whoosh----->
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


Theres no need to be difficult to someone who is trying to help, I shure wouldn't do that to anyone. And I'm not gonna "shut the fuque up" as you suggested.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Theres no need to be difficult to someone who is trying to help, I shure wouldn't do that to anyone. And I'm not gonna "shut the fuque up" as you suggested.


Look at it from my point of view.

Considering what I was asking -- Was your post really helpful?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Look at it from my point of view.
> 
> Considering what I was asking -- Was your post really helpful?


Depends isn't some help better then none? there's around 5 pages in that thread I read them and there is some pretty good info in them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Depends isn't some help better then none? there's around 5 pages in that thread I read them and there is some pretty good info in them.


There is some brilliant info in that thread -- Unfortunately, none of it addresses 'Eco-Brass'.

This is a big deal in this age of lead free brass -- Finding a suitable flux *recommended* by the manufacturer is huge.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> There is some brilliant info in that thread -- Unfortunately, none of it addresses 'Eco-Brass'.
> 
> This is a big deal in this age of lead free brass -- Finding a suitable flux *recommended* by the manufacturer is huge.


I hate lead free brass, but we don't have to use water-based fluxes here. If I find something that deals with Eco-brass I will post a link


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I hate lead free brass, but we don't have to use water-based fluxes here. If I find something that deals with Eco-brass I will post a link


 *I* have to use water soluble flux -- Hence my question.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> *I* have to use water soluble flux -- Hence my question.


Well atleast you are doing the right thing by following code


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I found a solution...Make your own flux, here's the recipe.

Only two ingredients are required: 

10 to 15 pine cones with pine tar (sap) on the ends of the cone leaves (found around pine trees) 
1 Quart Denatured Ethyl Alcohol (found in the wild at a hardware store or you could distill your own)


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

These are the ones Nibco recommends...

Satisfactory Performance:
Oatey Water Soluble Tinning Paste Flux (H-20-95)
Harris Bridgit Water Soluble (BRPF4WS)
Everflux Water Soluble Flux

ETA: www.nibco.com/showFile.do?fileId=7711


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.:thumbsup:

I'll have to try all 3 to see which one gives me better results.


----------

